# you know you want to welcome me =]



## gore-xx (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi guys! My name is Meghan, I'm 19 and from Canada. New to this site and I have a deeply routed passion for writing and literature. I'm going to be attending body piercing school next year, and I have a tattoo sleeve of the band Pink Floyd on my right arm. I'm a *huge* horror movie buff, and I have this strange fascination with anything super weird or gory. I absolutely love meeting new people and making new friends, so don't be a stranger!


:smurf: ​


----------



## Gumby (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Meghan and welcome.  Pink Floyd rocks.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 1, 2010)

Have you seen John Carpenter's _The Thing_? That's my favourite horror movie, love it.

Hope you have a good time here, it affects your writing drastically. It did mine, punctuation-wise. I rarely make many errors at all when writing, all thanks to this site. So yeah, welcome, I'm Bruno *waves*


----------



## gore-xx (Oct 1, 2010)

Gumby - yes, they're incredible! I grew up on Floyd, I think the first Pink Floyd song I ever heard was Another Brick in the Wall (part 2) from my Dad (I think that's where I adopted most of my musical tastes from). It was kind of like a chain reaction, and now some odd 12 years later I'm still completely mystified by them.

Bruno - Oh yes, I have! It's definitely worth the watch... but my favorites of all time are: the Texas Chainsaw Massacre movies (the originals and the remakes), House of 1000 Corpses and the Devil's Rejects... and also, the Saw series. (there's something so spooky about using death as a tool to teach, and incorporating one's will to live into a game. I love that concept for a horror series!)

Thanks for the welcome, both of you!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 1, 2010)

_All in all you're just a. . .nother brick in the wall!_ And who doesn't know the Comfortably Numb solo? 

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre is a legendary horror film. . .Saw lost its way straight after the first one in my opinion. It was clever and deeply disturbing, and then the others were basically "Lets see what else we can do". I still own them all, Jigsaw is a brilliant villain.

You're welcome .


----------



## gore-xx (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree about Saw losing it's way, I would say after the first couple though. They definitely didn't need to make 6 of them lol. However, like you said, I do own them all too... every now and again I enjoy having Saw marathons and just sitting down to watch them all.


----------



## Nickie (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, Meghan.


Nickie


----------



## chicagnosticjew (Oct 2, 2010)

If you post here you'll get a response, unlike other forums. Have fun being on this really nice website. I know I do.


----------



## gore-xx (Oct 2, 2010)

thank you Nickie and chica! I already love it here


----------



## Danvok (Oct 3, 2010)

"I can feel one of my turns comin' on. I feel cold as a razorblade tight as a tournicade dry as a funeral drum...."

Hello and welcome!


----------



## inspired being (Oct 3, 2010)

You are right, I want to welcome you, and Pink Floyd's songs are the best!!!!!


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey. How's Canada ay? I want to move there when I'm older......ay. lol


----------



## gore-xx (Oct 4, 2010)

Danvok - that's a wonderful quote. The Wall is one of my favorite movies of all time. Thank you for the welcome 

inspired being - yes they are!! Thanks for the welcome darling 

ricky jalapeno - it's EH  I'm from Canada, EH?! Hehehe, it's wonderful here... you should definitely move here when you're older. Canada is like the friendliest place in the world


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Oct 4, 2010)

Hahaaha it's EH? Oops...that means that my portrayal of a Canadian in a skit I did for my school was wrong! Noooooo haha

It's cold over there right? Haha that question probably makes me look stupid. But is it cold everywhere all the time over there? =D


.....eh lol


----------



## gore-xx (Oct 5, 2010)

no, it doesn't make you look stupid! It's very cold here (at least in Winnipeg, where I live it's VERY cold... and fairly cold everywhere else in Canada lol) during the winter, but during our summers it can actually get ridiculously hot too. When you hear jokes about Canadians always complaining about the weather, that's why. It's either very hot or very cold here lol.


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Oct 5, 2010)

Same here thing here! Haha no in between. But it's almost always hot =\


----------



## MJ Preston (Oct 5, 2010)

hey gore xx welcome to WF. I'm a huge Floyd fan, just saw The Wall in Toronto and got the Tshirt to prove it. Itwasn't floyd, but founder Roger Waters, but what a show. I also saw the Dark Side of the Moon a few years ago, again Wow!

Favorite Floyd album: Wish you were Here. 
Favorite Horror movie: Texas Chainsaw Massacre (The original)
Favorite horror novel: Mystery Walk by Robert R Mcameron

Cheers
Mark


----------



## gore-xx (Oct 8, 2010)

Mark, it would seem we have a lot in common! I saw Roger Waters when he came here, however he was not doing the Wall. 

favorite Floyd album - The Wall
favorite horror movie - Texas Chainsaw Massacre (the originals, and the remakes)
favorite horror novel - The Stand by Stephen King


----------



## MJ Preston (Oct 10, 2010)

gore-xx said:


> Mark, it would seem we have a lot in common! I saw Roger Waters when he came here, however he was not doing the Wall.
> 
> favorite Floyd album - The Wall
> favorite horror movie - Texas Chainsaw Massacre (the originals, and the remakes)
> favorite horror novel - The Stand by Stephen King


 
I also saw Roger Waters when he did Dark Side of the Moon.


----------



## Katie D (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Gore. They say Canadians and Australians are similar in humour. So if you laugh at my jokes and I laugh at yours, we'll at least think we're funny. 

Can't wait to see what spills forth from your twisted mind.

Katie D


----------

